# Derelict house in Burwick, Orkney - July 2011



## Spirit Butterfly (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi all, traveling around Orkney Island there are many derelict buildings to see. This one in particular caught my eye.


----------



## The Archivist (Jul 24, 2011)

That's a fine house. I especially like the boat hiding round a corner.


----------



## tossom (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pics. As a resident of South Ronaldsay, Orkney (not the Orkney's - pet hate), I have been told this is a former mill. It is meant to be owned by the local council, who had planned a short sea crossing at Burwick - alas it never happened.


----------



## Spirit Butterfly (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks for that Tossom, and sorry to add the 's onto the lovley Orkney Island. What a fantasic set of islands. Your island is one we didn't get time to venture, but we will be back


----------



## eggbox (Jul 25, 2011)

That roof looks pretty new; is someone planning to save it?


----------



## Spirit Butterfly (Jul 25, 2011)

That is exactly what I said to the partner, the roof impressed me the most stating how new it looks compaired to the rest of it, you never know it might be getting done out now


----------



## tossom (Jul 27, 2011)

Spirit Butterfly said:


> thanks for that Tossom, and sorry to add the 's onto the lovley Orkney Island. What a fantasic set of islands. Your island is one we didn't get time to venture, but we will be back



Haha! Glad you enjoyed your trip. There are a few empty houses dotted around the island, haven't been in any as yet... My Dad said the roof may have been replaced, as apparently that building was earmarked for conversion into a hotel. The council spent a small fortune on upgrading the roads out to Burwick, as well as building a new pier and buying a boat. The small ro-ro ferry called "The Varagan" that runs to the outer isles of Orkney first came to Orkney to work on the short sea crossing route. I've never been entirely sure why they pulled the plug on the idea.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 28, 2011)

A nice building. I also like the boat hiding round the corner!


----------

